# 3ds emulation on ps vita?



## Natethekidrs00 (Dec 30, 2015)

Could we emulate 3ds on the play station vita at full speed or at least ds emu at full speed?


----------



## Blue (Dec 30, 2015)

Natethekidrs00 said:


> Could we emulate 3ds on the play station vita at full speed or at least ds emu at full speed?


"We" can't even get 3DS games at full speed on a PC, so it running on a PSVita is highly unlikely.


----------



## gudenau (Dec 30, 2015)

No, just no. The hardware on the Vita would be far to different to have a software layer like Wine, and it would lack the power to emulate what is needed.


----------



## Natethekidrs00 (Dec 30, 2015)

Aqib Ali said:


> "We" can't even get 3DS games at full speed on a PC, so it running on a PSVita is highly unlikely.


k but what about nintendo ds?


----------



## Blue (Dec 30, 2015)

Natethekidrs00 said:


> k but what about nintendo ds?


http://wololo.net/downloads/index.php/download/1235
Extremely laggy and unplayable and also support was stopped years ago.


----------



## Games&Stuff (Dec 31, 2015)

Why can't just google that? It's not that hard...


----------



## Muffins (Dec 31, 2015)

Actually... if all you're doing is looking at the "pile of specs"... 

The original 3DS' somewhat paltry sub-400mhz processor specs and sub-300mhz graphics processor _could be_ emulated on the Vita's ARM.

But it would take two decades of steady development, if you're talking an indie team. Less if you had professionals. A bit like emulating the PS2 on the PS3.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 11, 2016)

And sideways. I would assume you would hold the Vita sideways.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jan 12, 2016)

Bortz said:


> And sideways. I would assume you would hold the Vita sideways.



And that probably wouldn't be very pleasant


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Jan 12, 2016)

This thread belongs on GameFAQs... oh wait, nevermind, someone already did 4 years ago: *Click me*

Yifanlu made a comment on a wololo.net posts about this as well a few years back: *yifanlu wisdom*


----------



## Natethekidrs00 (Jan 13, 2016)

Geez I didn't know -_-


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jan 20, 2016)

That's a good question. Let's see if Old Spanish Guy knows the answer. :^) heheh


----------

